# Ford 8000 won't start



## murrayl (May 2, 2011)

1968 Ford 8000 has lost it's prime. Followed all instructions in manual several times, but it will not prime and start. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Murray! Sure all your fuel lines connections are tight, as well as your fuel filters?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

murrayl said:


> 1968 Ford 8000 has lost it's prime. Followed all instructions in manual several times, but it will not prime and start. What are we doing wrong?


I take it this is a diesel we are dealing with, how far can you get the fuel to go?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> I take it this is a diesel we are dealing with, how far can you get the fuel to go?


OK, I just looked up your tractor and it's one like my brother has on his farm. Nice unit. I take it you can get fuel to the pump but won't fire up? If this is the case, you may have air in your injector lines. If this is the case, you need to bleed the air out. If you have never done this, have someone crank over the engine while you loosen each injector ( one at a time ) just a bit until you see fuel squirting out, then re-tighten. Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome murray! Did you run it out of fuel? I'm with BelarusBulldog on the proceure to get it primmed. Let us know what worked.


----------



## murrayl (May 2, 2011)

We figured it out. Even though the shut off lever was working on the outside, on the inside it was stuck in the closed position. Once that was freed up, it was able to get fuel and it started like a charm. Thanks to all for the suggestions!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear all turned out well for you. Bye


----------



## milkman613 (Apr 7, 2012)

murrayl said:


> We figured it out. Even though the shut off lever was working on the outside, on the inside it was stuck in the closed position. Once that was freed up, it was able to get fuel and it started like a charm. Thanks to all for the suggestions!


hey murray I have a ford 8000 and I think the shut off is stuck on mine can u help me in telling me how to fix the shut off 740-404-8145 thanks matt


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

I also have a Ford 8000 that is not wanting to start. Put new fuel lines in it, new fuel filters, bled the lines out. It will run for a little then sputter to a stop and not start. Even clean the **** out of the carb too. Any ideas?!?

Thanks!

Tam


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I'm assuming that your 8000 is a diesel (you mentioned cleaning **** out of the carb???).......Below is a diesel/air purging procedure that might help. Make sure that you are getting a continuous supply of fuel from the tank. There is a screen up inside the tank that may be plugging. 

____________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Loosen the inlet connection (from the filter) at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

Got her fired up after bleeding lines for about the 80th time. Started cutting with her and now she looses power and stalls out as soon as she need to pull the haybine up a hill after doing one circuit of a 25 acre field. Let her cool about 20 mins., she fired right up again, got a quarter of the way around the field and lost power and stalled once again. So, she is getting fuel now, but not enough to supply her when she needs the power. *scratching head*


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

My farm help thinks the sending unit is shot. Not moving fuel at all.


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

There is not a fuel shut off valve on the tank.


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

Valve plugged, someone cut off the petcock and plugged it up. Took the line apart by the battery and ran it off a fuel can in the cab. Now dropping tank, cleaning it and getting new shut off tomorrow.


----------



## FarmerTam (Jun 26, 2012)

Drained the tank, it had sand in the bottom of it. Dropping to off the tractor now to see what the inside looks like.


----------

